# This just in: Price increase 2009



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 12, 2008)

My assistant manager just informed me that MAC products nationwide will be having price increases on January 1st, 2009. Increases will range from .50 to 1.50. I'm not sure if they are just going to update the products not increased last time (like lipglass and lipstick) or if it is everything. I'll tell you guys when I find out, but this sucks.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 12, 2008)

oh maaaan


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

this is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh no. I hope they won't do that here in Europe too. They are already more expensive here.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahh Im going to have to stop buying MAC
Prices have gone up so much, especially in Canada, since I started to purchase.

Im glad I have my eyeshadow collection - because my collecting days are coming to a close.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_My assistant manager just informed me that MAC products nationwide will be having price increases on January 1st, 2009. Increases will range from .50 to 1.50. I'm not sure if they are just going to update the products not increased last time (like lipglass and lipstick) or if it is everything. I'll tell you guys when I find out, but this sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Again?What the fuck?


----------



## allyson (Nov 12, 2008)

Grrrr.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 12, 2008)

;_____;


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

its to be expected but yeah...booo.


----------



## statusmode (Nov 12, 2008)

this is nottt goood....


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2008)

Great


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 12, 2008)

Is this due to the economy or other factors?

I still think they should make their product tamper evident, they must be losing a bundle with all the returns
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And MAC pro needs to be reworked so that there isn't so much of a discount given to those who are undeserving. I am tired of hearing smug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 girls on forums talk about how easy it is to cheat the system.


----------



## nunu (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh this is great


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 12, 2008)

If it keeps going up I won't feel as bad buying MUFE stuff. It already went up a lot last year.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_If it keeps going up I won't feel as bad buying MUFE stuff. It already went up a lot last year._

 

amen sister. gotta love the MUFE.


----------



## cubachinita (Nov 12, 2008)

this sucks. why do they keep increasing the price


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Like they are not already making a killing!!!....It really bites because I come from the Cosmetic Mfg Industry and I know exactly how much each item costs to make including packaging!!! Ok my Rant is over...but not really!!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 12, 2008)

This sucks!!!  I guess I have to be more selective in the products that I buy....


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2008)

not happy!

their prices here have gone up a bit, i won't be happy if it happens again.


----------



## n_c (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 12, 2008)

inflation is a bitch!

well.. guess I'll go ahead and get my face brushes now.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_inflation is a bitch!_

 
too bad my salary is staying the same, though!


----------



## KTB (Nov 12, 2008)

Frig - prices just went up and now they're going up again?


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 12, 2008)

uggggghhhhhh.  they must figure that even though the US economy is going downhill, women will still pay for their high end cosmetics at any price...WRONG!  eventually those that are struggling with income (me! poor grad student) will switch to other similar brands that are less expensive. ugh. guess i better stock up now.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Im glad I have my eyeshadow collection - because my collecting days are coming to a close._

 
Seriously!
I can't believe they're increasing prices again so soon!
Prices have really gone up since I started buying MAC... and that's part of why I used to love them so much, because they were so much more reasonably priced.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## blindpassion (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Seriously!
I can't believe they're increasing prices again so soon!
Prices have really gone up since I started buying MAC... and that's part of why I used to love them so much, because they were so much more reasonably priced._

 

Agreed.
Agreed.

If I wanted to buy makeup as expensive as Chanel and Dior I would buy Chanel and Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 12, 2008)

It does suck, but IMO you get what you pay for.  Iv'e been around the block a few times and cycled through numerous cosmetic lines.  I always ALWAYS come back to MAC because the quality is just out of this world.  I'll keep collecting regardless.


----------



## nursie (Nov 12, 2008)

ack! i have about 5 more eyeshadows from the permanent line that i want to add to my collection, so i'm thankful for the heads up. im going to get at least some of those. and no i wont be collecting from LE collections like i used to.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 12, 2008)

Arrrggg!!!  I still find MAC is cheaper than other high-end cosmetics and it is the only brand that I keep go back to use everyday (well, part from MUFE and NARS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Thanks for the heads up.. Better go and buy all the stuff in my wishlist!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 12, 2008)

Its embarassing that I'll still fork out the money.

I pry wont be collecting LE as much though at all.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

Why do they do that? RAWRRRRRR


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 12, 2008)

AGAIN? geez...i think when i first started to buy MAC the eyeshadows were like 12 or 13 bucks...now they are 14.50, however MAC still is one of the least expensive high end brands, It still sucks though


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_inflation is a bitch!

well.. guess I'll go ahead and get my face brushes now. _

 
Right.  I might as well get all my essentials now.  Maybe I will use my xmas bonus and do a huge haul.  I wonder what this does for the collections also


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_It does suck, but IMO you get what you pay for. Iv'e been around the block a few times and cycled through numerous cosmetic lines. I always ALWAYS come back to MAC because the quality is just out of this world. I'll keep collecting regardless.











_

 
I agree...


and you guys know that MAC will still be significantly cheaper than Chanel and Dior.  It will still be a high quality/high end cosmetics brand at one of the cheapest price points out there.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Is this due to the economy or other factors?

I still think they should make their product tamper evident, they must be losing a bundle with all the returns
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And MAC pro needs to be reworked so that there isn't so much of a discount given to those who are undeserving. I am tired of hearing smug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 girls on forums talk about how easy it is to cheat the system.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KTB* 

 
_Frig - prices just went up and now they're going up again?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Seriously!
I can't believe they're increasing prices again so soon!
Prices have really gone up since I started buying MAC... and that's part of why I used to love them so much, because they were so much more reasonably priced._

 
its not really due to the economy, but in a way it is.  the cost of ingredients increases every year, so the cost to make products increases, and so does the purchase price.

they're just gonna increase what didn't increase the last time-lipsticks, glosses, brushes, skincare (some went up in july, some didn't), etc.  they're not gonna increase stuff that did already, like shadows, foundations, and blushes.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 12, 2008)

Time to start hauling in the sales threads here!

I can just imagine what the Canadian prices will be like!


----------



## Meryl (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_If I wanted to buy makeup as expensive as Chanel and Dior I would buy Chanel and Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha._

 
It's still won't be close to Chanel prices, thank goodness, even after the increase.  MAC is still affordable, compared to many other brands (Bobbie Brown, Laura Mercier, EL) if we choose wisely and don't buy everything just because it's new.


----------



## nikki (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn!!!!!


----------



## color_lover456 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Like they are not already making a killing!!!....It really bites because I come from the Cosmetic Mfg Industry and I know exactly how much each item costs to make including packaging!!! Ok my Rant is over...but not really!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

yea i know i've looked at estee lauder's financial statements and their products cost about 1/4 of what they retail for. that means that a $14 lipgloss costs less than $4 to make...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 12, 2008)

well...better do all my major hauling NOW!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 12, 2008)

This is how I describe it to customers that complain about high prices - 

Our products are made in the best way, with the best ingredients, and we try to keep the cost as competitive as possible. Take advantage of our services that we offer for FREE (or with purchase) to make your buying power go further and to get the best bang for your buck. Looking for a new eye look, but not sure what to do? Get a makeover, buy your minimum (which is amazing to me why more people don't do this) and not only do you have your makeup done for you, but you LEARN how to do it, get the RIGHT product you love, and you haven't wasted a cent (because you aren't taking a chance on a product you haven't tested, and the makeover is free when you spend the minimum, which is nothing, like 3.5 products).   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Or, in my case also - (Origins) I offer everyone a free facial when you come in (even if you are getting a simple cleanser) or a massage, to make your money seem like it's going farther. The services are essentially FREE, take them!!!!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 12, 2008)

You do get what you pay for, and the price increases certainly won't stop me from buying MAC.

BUT: It really does suck that they have to increase their prices again. Because every price increase makes me more aware of how much I'm spending. Now I really contemplate my hauls, rather than just impulse buying. Which is good for my bank account, I suppose, but I'm an impulse buyer by habit... I make money to spend money, and like it to go as far as possible.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well,this won't stop me from buying,but I already had decided to slow down after Hello Kitty anyway.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_yea i know i've looked at estee lauder's financial statements and their products cost about 1/4 of what they retail for. that means that a $14 lipgloss costs less than $4 to make..._

 
That may be so, but that's the flat cost of manufacturing. You have to pay for the materials to be shipped to you, the cost of shipping to stores, cost of advertising, making promotional materials (like the California Dream lippie that NO ONE PAID FOR) the stores to be open, all bills that go with the plants and stores to operate and be open, leases for all the retail stores, the amount of damages and returns that the company east every year and of course, paying all employees from the factories to the stores, and training them all so they can assist you. A lot of money goes into that lipgloss that no one ever thinks of, and I know this year that EL has done a TON of cutting back in all companies, at all levels (even the higher ups) to not have to pass on more price hikes.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 12, 2008)

This sucks, and it really means that I'll have to remove maybe one or two items from my list for each collection.


----------



## user79 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_You do get what you pay for, and the price increases certainly won't stop me from buying MAC._

 
I don't think the high prices are justified, and yeah, the high prices of MAC in Europe is making me spend way less on this brand. That's why I use other brands now and order makeup online, MAC is just too expensive here. I don't think the high prices mean the products are any better now than before.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_That may be so, but that's the flat cost of manufacturing. You have to pay for the materials to be shipped to you, the cost of shipping to stores, cost of advertising, making promotional materials (like the California Dream lippie that NO ONE PAID FOR) the stores to be open, all bills that go with the plants and stores to operate and be open, leases for all the retail stores, the amount of damages and returns that the company east every year and of course, paying all employees from the factories to the stores, and training them all so they can assist you. A lot of money goes into that lipgloss that no one ever thinks of, and I know this year that EL has done a TON of cutting back in all companies, at all levels (even the higher ups) to not have to pass on more price hikes._

 
The actual mfg of the gloss costs far less than $4 each too...So it has to be all the other dynamics involved...We make colognes for $2.50 that clients sell for $65 dollars Plus they know we will buy it so it doesn't matter if the overhead cost out weigh the profit or not...Every company is about making as much money as they can...not about breaking even...Sucks but it's just life


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha!  If they start matching Shu's prices, I'll be a Shu girl.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_This is how I describe it to customers that complain about high prices - 

Our products are made in the best way, with the best ingredients, and we try to keep the cost as competitive as possible. Take advantage of our services that we offer for FREE (or with purchase) to make your buying power go further and to get the best bang for your buck. Looking for a new eye look, but not sure what to do? Get a makeover, buy your minimum (which is amazing to me why more people don't do this) and not only do you have your makeup done for you, but you LEARN how to do it, get the RIGHT product you love, and you haven't wasted a cent (because you aren't taking a chance on a product you haven't tested, and the makeover is free when you spend the minimum, which is nothing, like 3.5 products).   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or, in my case also - (Origins) I offer everyone a free facial when you come in (even if you are getting a simple cleanser) or a massage, to make your money seem like it's going farther. The services are essentially FREE, take them!!!!!_

 
well not everyone lives near a store or counter, though...


----------



## franimal (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't afford this shit anymore. This sucks!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_well not everyone lives near a store or counter, though..._

 
That's very true...very good point.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank God I have completed my collection within a year. This is why I don't post much anymore. Or buy on impulse, Its too much. I don't event want to look at the new collections or what they have to offer b/c it will strike an urge to buy buy buy! lol


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thank God I have completed my collection within a year. This is why I don't post much anymore. Or buy on impulse, Its too much. I don't event want to look at the new collections or what they have to offer b/c it will strike an urge to buy buy buy! lol_

 
honestly ive not been that impressed with the end-of-year collections. im excited for chill but thats all ive wanted, pretty much.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_honestly ive not been that impressed with the end-of-year collections. im excited for chill but thats all ive wanted, pretty much._

 
I am not a believer in MAC Returns but I did return my cool eyes holiday palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went through my self made palettes and found dupes. All I bought there two dazzleglasses and that was it. I am not even going to buy much in the upcoming ones or maybe nothing at all.


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 13, 2008)

damn son! this is ri-damn-diculous. i am writing mac a dear john letter! i have to get out of this relationship.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 13, 2008)

blow me. I'm done buying tons of mac. i'm annoyed that especially with this economy, they're raising prices. maybe they're suffering too, but they're going to suffer a lot more if they raise prices and none of us buy as much.


----------



## .k. (Nov 13, 2008)

GRR indeed!


----------



## princess_mel_xo (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh no! I hope it doesn't go up in Australia. MAC is already really expensive over here, and is one of the most expensive cosmetics brand worldwide! I hope they give us a relative justification as to why!! They should have clearance sales at MAC counters n stores!


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 13, 2008)

we just got our list.  i know sharpeners are going up to $5 (wtf),  mineralize skinfinish natural will be $26, and satinfinish will be $27 or $28 (i forget).  i only skimmed the list so i cant remember if anything that just went up, went up again or if its just the remaining items that did not increase the last time.  sorry ladies =(


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 13, 2008)

what the FUCK! Can't they at least wait until AFTER Hello Kitty?? GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wasn't this expected? Didn't Erine or Bunny inform us in July that there would be another increase later on products that didn't get increased the first time? Cause that's what I remember and I've been stocking up from the perm line because of it.


Hey, maybe they'll have another Friends and Family sale before the increase like they did over the summer? You never know.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_Hey, maybe they'll have another Friends and Family sale before the increase like they did over the summer? You never know._

 
There better be! That's the least they could do to make up for another  increase...


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't think the high prices are justified, and yeah, the high prices of MAC in Europe is making me spend way less on this brand. That's why I use other brands now and order makeup online, MAC is just too expensive here. I don't think the high prices mean the products are any better now than before._

 
Sorry, I think you misunderstood my post. I certainly did not mean to say that the price increases mean the product has improved. I was only responding to previous posts stating they would buy less MAC. 

I certainly do not think the price increases are justified either, however I know that I am not going to boycott MAC products. Be more aware of my purchases? Yes. Explore other brands? Yes. Still purchase my HG MAC items, regardless of price? Also, yes.


----------



## sherox (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambicion6* 

 
_uggggghhhhhh.  they must figure that even though the US economy is going downhill, women will still pay for their high end cosmetics at any price...WRONG!  eventually those that are struggling with income (me! poor grad student) will switch to other similar brands that are less expensive. ugh. guess i better stock up now._

 
amen to that! i was totally anti MAC before [can you believe?!] and I was really into brands like UD, Too Faced, etc but I started buying more and more MAC because it's cheaper than the other brands! Stop raising the prices on me I need to finish college!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 13, 2008)

In a couple of years 5-10 years MAC is going to be too expensive for me. I will refuse to pay 20 dollars for a lipgloss 14.50 not so bad, 20 dollars.. eh.. I remember when these babies were like 11.50 7-8 years ago.


----------



## Lapis (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_damn son! this is ri-damn-diculous. i am writing mac a dear john letter! i have to get out of this relationship._

 







well this is my new plan of action

be VERY picky with must haves in new collections, all of hello kitty? certainly NOT!

buy the palettes and use pro pans even tho I don't get a discount it'll help me save a couple dollars here and there, plus I'd have to wait until I travel

say it with me CCO!!!

do like the mua at my counter says and apply for a job, lol


----------



## kittykit (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh no. I hope they won't do that here in Europe too. They are already more expensive here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto. #$%&@!


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 13, 2008)

What the hell? So people's hours at work are being cut (if they aren't just laid off completely) and so the company thinks "Hey, now's a fab time to jack up the prices, the masses were just not bleeding /enough/ money yet". >_<
No, MAC that's a baaaad MAC!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_we just got our list.  i know sharpeners are going up to $5 (wtf),  mineralize skinfinish natural will be $26, and satinfinish will be $27 or $28 (i forget).  i only skimmed the list so i cant remember if anything that just went up, went up again or if its just the remaining items that did not increase the last time.  sorry ladies =(_

 
Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MSFs are already 25 EUR here. Are the satinfinish MSFs Soft & Gentle, Petticoat etc? If they will be 28$ in the US they sure will cost 29-30 EUR here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sharpeners 5$? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The little one?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_In a couple of years 5-10 years MAC is going to be too expensive for me. I will refuse to pay 20 dollars for a lipgloss 14.50 not so bad, 20 dollars.. eh.. I remember when these babies were like 11.50 7-8 years ago._

 
Welcome to my world! We are paying $22 for a lipglass in Australia and the store I go to sold out all of Dazzleglasses.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 13, 2008)

ahh opps


----------



## LP_x (Nov 13, 2008)

This sucks.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh no. I hope they won't do that here in Europe too. They are already more expensive here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it! That's why I hardly buy from UK counters as it is!


----------



## crystrill (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambicion6* 

 
_uggggghhhhhh.  they must figure that even though the US economy is going downhill, women will still pay for their high end cosmetics at any price...WRONG!  eventually those that are struggling with income (me! poor grad student) will switch to other similar brands that are less expensive. ugh. guess i better stock up now._

 
Speaking of that. Did you know the Clinique Men face wash products are EXACTLY the same as the female products? But they price the female products wayy more money because they woman will pay the price, but not men.


----------



## Maranwic (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Welcome to my world! We are paying $22 for a lipglass in Australia and the store I go to sold out all of Dazzleglasses._

 

Oh if only sambibabe!! Don't you mean $34 a Lipglass? Its insane over here in oz. I was checking out the palettes from this years holiday collection...$85?? How can they raise the price on that?! The things you do for love.


----------



## crystrill (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_






well this is my new plan of action

be VERY picky with must haves in new collections, all of hello kitty? certainly NOT!

buy the palettes and use pro pans even tho I don't get a discount it'll help me save a couple dollars here and there, plus I'd have to wait until I travel

say it with me CCO!!!

do like the mua at my counter says and apply for a job, lol_

 
Times like this I am so happy I work at a CCO. I bought a few things from the Holiday collections I couldn't live without, but I can not WAIIITTT until they start rolling into our store. Discount, discount, discount!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Speaking of that. Did you know the Clinique Men face wash products are EXACTLY the same as the female products? But they price the female products wayy more money because they woman will pay the price, but not men._

 
Yep that's what we used to do...Make the same product but put a different label on them....Walmart Label $3.50.. Target $ 4.50 CVS Label $ 4.99 Nordstroms Label $18.50...Thats why I crack up when people refuse to buy Target, etc  Brand ...

All product ingredients was exactly the same...different label


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 13, 2008)

What the hell? So people's hours at work are being cut (if they aren't just laid off completely) and so the company thinks "Hey, now's a fab time to jack up the prices, the masses were just not bleeding /enough/ money yet". >_<
No, MAC that's a baaaad MAC!!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yep that's what we used to do...Make the same product but put a different label on them....Walmart Label $3.50.. Target $ 4.50 CVS Label $ 4.99 Nordstroms Label $18.50...Thats why I crack up when people refuse to buy Target, etc  Brand ...

All product ingredients was exactly the same...different label_

 
HA, so funny. I have a friend like that, she doesn't like stuff that's inexpensive. 

And really, what difference is another dollar here and there going to make to everyone? Probably all brands will raise their prices, even drugstore brands. It's not even that the price is going up, but the value of the American dollar is going down. It doesn't make sense to get all angry at a single company for trying to keep up with the failing economy.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think this will serve them well overall at all, but I guess time will tell!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Maranwic* 

 
_Quote:


Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
Welcome to my world! We are paying $22 for a lipglass in Australia and the store I go to sold out all of Dazzleglasses.










Oh if only sambibabe!! Don't you mean $34 a Lipglass? Its insane over here in oz. I was checking out the palettes from this years holiday collection...$85?? How can they raise the price on that?! The things you do for love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 $34 Aussie dollars = $22 US dollars. Coverted that for easy comparison.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 13, 2008)

This sucks. It's not just MAC, lots of other goods and services are going up in price. My rent went up a few weeks ago,  and now even my precious MAC is jumping on the bandwagon. The economy is going to hell, we get it!! Why should we have to suffer even more though?? They should be lowering prices to encourage us to buy more with what little money we do have for luxuries


----------



## LP_x (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_HA, so funny. I have a friend like that, she doesn't like stuff that's inexpensive. 

And really, what difference is another dollar here and there going to make to everyone? Probably all brands will raise their prices, even drugstore brands. It's not even that the price is going up, but the value of the American dollar is going down. It doesn't make sense to get all angry at a single company for trying to keep up with the failing economy._

 
Ummm... heck of a difference when you buy like 10+ items a month. If every single thing you bought in a month increased by $1 (including food and energy bills), it would be like an extra $500-$1000 a month. I think that makes a difference. What if MAC increase their prices by say, another dollar/pound in 6 months time? The price varies from country to country as it is, so I think we're well within our rights to be pissed that things that we've already had to cut back on because of the failing economy, is going to cost us even more. I'm not sure I can sacrifice anymore 'luxuries' in order to continue to buy MAC, so yes, an extra dollar/pound here and there is going to make a massive difference. I'm afraid I don't have a money tree in my back garden.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 13, 2008)

Justified increase or not, this is a bad time to be increasing prices. The economy is going into a full blown recession, jobs cuts have already started and will unfortunately continue. People's purchasing power will be reduced further, increasing prices will likely do more harm than good for EL.


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 13, 2008)

Uggh this sucks!
I'm a teenager with a very low income!
And Hello Kitty comes out next year so it's going to be over $30 for two lipglasses or lipsticks?!?
Well think of it this way buy EVERYTHING you want from the permanent collection and you won't feel as bad because the price increase coming.
This is a bad time to higher prices...


----------



## princess (Nov 13, 2008)

Bad time to increase prices, couldn't they just hold it off for a few more months?


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 13, 2008)

Obama please make sure in your term as president you make a law that will disable MAC from raising prices ever again!!!!!! Im pretty much done with my e/s collection...Anye/s i purchase now a days for about a year now has only been becuz i like the packaging....so thank God im not building my traincase now.


----------



## cubachinita (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Obama please make sure in your term as president you make a law that will disable MAC from raising prices ever again!!!!!!_

 
Agree!!!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Justified increase or not, this is a bad time to be increasing prices. The economy is going into a full blown recession, job cuts have already started and will unfortunately continue. People's purchasing power will be reduced further, increasing prices will likely do more harm than good for EL._

 
 Agreed. I don't have that much spending money to begin with, so to buy MAC is a luxury in itself for me. But with another rise in price, it'll mean that by the time I save up enough for more than one item from an LE collection, the collection will be long gone. How utterly unfair...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_I certainly do not think the price increases are justified either, however I know that I am not going to boycott MAC products. Be more aware of my purchases? Yes. Explore other brands? Yes. Still purchase my HG MAC items, regardless of price? Also, yes._

 






 I'll still buy it, but I don't have to like the increase.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 13, 2008)

That's what these companies do.. they know they have people hooked.. so they are very confident that even though the price has gone up people will still buy.  And most people will continue to buy.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 13, 2008)

MAC and I are on a break anyway, but this will make it easier for me to stay away.  It pains me to say it, but I have reached a point in collecting that I am content.  I will still go back to MAC for my HGs like Studio Fix Fluid and Blacktrack, but I have come to the point where I don't feel the need or want to spend my money on  *everything* with a MAC logo.  Price increase or not, I will still buy the things I need and love, but at the same time, I will think twice about spending money that I don't have on things that just aren't special, even if it is just an extra 50 cents.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 13, 2008)

If it's only the products that weren't raised earlier this year, what's the big deal? Every company raises their prices, some even do it twice a year. At least MAC separates it and does some products early, and others later.

Now if they were increasing things they already increased, I would be pissed.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_we just got our list.  i know sharpeners are going up to $5 (wtf),  mineralize skinfinish natural will be $26, and satinfinish will be $27 or $28 (i forget).  i only skimmed the list so i cant remember if anything that just went up, went up again or if its just the remaining items that did not increase the last time.  sorry ladies =(_

 
Sharpeners for $5? WTF is right. I actually think $3.50 is kind of pushing it.


----------



## MACPixie (Nov 13, 2008)

Ugh, this will definitely cause me to back off MAC even more than I already have been. It's hard enough to justify buying it when I have tuition and school bills to pay and an increase makes it that much harder.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 13, 2008)

MAC had better make more CCO's because that is the only place I will be buying the stuff.  I mean think about:

Blushes are $18 and Nars Blushes are $25 but that packaging is amazing and IMO the quality is better plus Sephora had a 20% that made them $20, so I stocked up. 

I will give you the e/s but MUFE is quickly becoming a favorite of mine and at $18 you get more product but you have to store them in Ben Nye palette and if Ben Nye starts making more colors they will put MAC out of business. 

You know, the more I think about it, how can Ben Nye make eyes for 6-7 dollars that have the same or better quality than MAC what because they don't have stores. Whatever.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 13, 2008)

That's them the breaks, Guess I'll order afew Love-nectars when I get my december bonus, I know i'll go through those before they expire easily and if I KNOW i have lots I'll probably wear it everyday. 

If it was E/S then I was going to plan to spend my entire bonus on shadows to stock up since I'm trying to build up my variety in my e/s collection.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## jasminediore (Nov 14, 2008)

omg this is horrible! Why are they doing this!? the economy isint getting any better urgh! i am frustrated


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_we just got our list. i know sharpeners are going up to $5 (wtf), mineralize skinfinish natural will be $26, and satinfinish will be $27 or $28 (i forget). i only skimmed the list so i cant remember if anything that just went up, went up again or if its just the remaining items that did not increase the last time. sorry ladies =(_

 
satinfinish is already $28.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 14, 2008)

ohh MAC.
you're going to loose business because of the price increases.







Im already buying more MUFE, the price isn't much different anymore - gah.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_If it's only the products that weren't raised earlier this year, what's the big deal? Every company raises their prices, some even do it twice a year. At least MAC separates it and does some products early, and others later.

Now if they were increasing things they already increased, I would be pissed._

 

The big deal is...You know some of us have Champagne taste on a Beer budget!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The big deal is...You know some of us have Champagne taste on a Beer budget!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, Tish! Ain't that the truth!


----------



## MACForME (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Is this due to the economy or other factors?

I still think they should make their product tamper evident, they must be losing a bundle with all the returns
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And MAC pro needs to be reworked so that there isn't so much of a discount given to those who are undeserving. I am tired of hearing smug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 girls on forums talk about how easy it is to cheat the system.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am increasingly angered over that myself.. I even find it MORE annoying when they brag on how they sell the stuff.. 

I'm sure there are many Pro card holders here (besides myself) that really need that card in order to buy the products that clients expect us to have..

Now a price increase, which eventually we'll have to charge our clients a bit more too.. ughhh


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 14, 2008)

dang!! I'm wondering if they will increase it in Canada too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thankfully my addiction has decreased. And instead of buying from MAC I will just get them from specktra


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 14, 2008)

Geez...! That's not funny!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll go ahead and buy a couple of sharpeners as back-ups. Between my daughter and myself these are easily lost or dropped and stepped on. I'd rather pay $7 for two now than $5 when I need one later. Not knowing how much brushes will go up I will probably go on and buy the two or three reg size that I've been putting off buying and beat the increase. I have pretty much all the reg size brushes I want except for these few. And on the brushes that increase could add up a bit.


----------



## doll.face (Nov 18, 2008)

This stinks. I've already had to slow down on buying myself pretty much anything since I'm trying to save for more important things. The price increase will just slow me down even more. Eh, what can you do.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_That may be so, but that's the flat cost of manufacturing. You have to pay for the materials to be shipped to you, the cost of shipping to stores, cost of advertising, making promotional materials (*like the California Dream lippie that NO ONE PAID FOR) *the stores to be open, all bills that go with the plants and stores to operate and be open, leases for all the..._

 
Yeah but this was only available to one state, give them the price hike!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This sucks, but I've been calming down on MAC anyways, I really can't remember the last time I visited a counter. I'll probably still buy a few things though.


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 18, 2008)

oh man.. i spend enough money there as it is. my boyfriend isn't going to be too happy either.


----------



## user79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_ 
You know, the more I think about it, how can Ben Nye make eyes for 6-7 dollars that have the same or better quality than MAC what because they don't have stores. Whatever._

 
Have no stores, don't spend much at all on marketing and advertising, don't put out new collections that need R&D, don't work with celebrities to endorse their products, don't spend loads on gimmicky or special packaging, don't have special events, don't have as many employees, etc.

Frankly, I love the philosophy of Ben Nye. Good, no-nonsense professional products without all the fuss.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope pigments don't cross the $20 mark!


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 18, 2008)

We should go on strike and not buy MAC for a month. If we all do that, then they will lose too much business and bring the prices back down. lolz! 

This sucks....


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah I bought two dazzleglass and one msf when red she said came out.. and the total was 81.36 including tax.

over 80 dollars for three items.
I cant afford that!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 20, 2008)

I will just have to get extremely choosy on what I buy. It really sucks. I'm sure their profit margin is already huge.


----------



## moonlit (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_too bad my salary is staying the same, though!_

 
exactly what I thought


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 20, 2008)

oh no!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope this wont happen in Europe.. that means I'll be buying my permanent items before then. What will become of my money with Hello Kitty??! and all the other great collections coming up next year.. Guess I'll just have to cut down on MAC money, and that's gonna be difficult


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_yeah I bought two dazzleglass and one msf when red she said came out.. and the total was 81.36 including tax.

over 80 dollars for three items.
I cant afford that!_

 
I know what you mean. Actually one of my biggest pet peeves when it comes to MAC is the fact that they are a Canadian brand yet us MAC is priced much higher here in Canada than it is in the US
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like already we're paying more than $20 for pigments, about $30 for MSF and don't get me started on dazzleglasses!! So I cannot imagine what it will be after the price increase
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already have a decent collection anyway, so I won't be buying much more MAC stuff. I already bought a lot less near end of year so it's a good start. Also, I've discovered other quality but cheap brands like NYX, Ben Nye...so yeah, that's were my money will be spent!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I know what you mean. Actually one of my biggest pet peeves when it comes to MAC is the fact that they are a Canadian brand yet us MAC is priced much higher here in Canada than it is in the US
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like already we're paying more than $20 for pigments, about $30 for MSF and don't get me started on dazzleglasses!! So I cannot imagine what it will be after the price increase
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already have a decent collection anyway, so I won't be buying much more MAC stuff. I already bought a lot less near end of year so it's a good start. Also, I've discovered other quality but cheap brands like NYX, Ben Nye...so yeah, that's were my money will be spent!_

 

Totally agree. I haven't been to the MAC store in over a month.
Its too expensive and I cant be going all the time only to be tempted by products I cant afford. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've noticed over the past few months I have drastically cut down on my MAC purchases.


----------



## love2beach (Nov 20, 2008)

Aw mannnnn!!!  I guess the ecomony is effecting everyone!


----------



## michelle79 (Nov 21, 2008)

BOOOOO! The price of everything is going up!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2008)

Seriously?!?! Prices are going up form $.50 to $1.50?! That's insane!! I'll have to minimize my purchases online and at the store after I buy the Dame Edna collection.


----------



## SMMY (Nov 22, 2008)

My CCO is beginning to look really good, especially when I see most of the fairly recent LE collections showing up there pretty much complete. I can afford to postpone a purchase if it means saving 30%.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Ummm... heck of a difference when you buy like 10+ items a month. If every single thing you bought in a month increased by $1 (including food and energy bills), it would be like an extra $500-$1000 a month._

 
I still stand by what I said. If you buy say, 12 MAC items a month, decide on ONE you can live without, and I'm sure you'll save at least enough money to make up for the price increase on all the rest. And makeup is a luxury, if a person is worrying about getting their groceries bought or their energy bills paid, she ought to not be spending money on cosmetics at all. 

I know not being in a rage at MAC isn't the popular attitude to have in this thread. YES the price increase sucks, I'm not denying that. But blame the economy, not one single company.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh no. I hope they won't do that here in Europe too. They are already more expensive here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
We will see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope not.


----------



## SMMY (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I still stand by what I said. If you buy say, 12 MAC items a month, decide on ONE you can live without, and I'm sure you'll save at least enough money to make up for the price increase on all the rest. And makeup is a luxury, if a person is worrying about getting their groceries bought or their energy bills paid, she ought to not be spending money on cosmetics at all. 

I know not being in a rage at MAC isn't the popular attitude to have in this thread. YES the price increase sucks, I'm not denying that. But blame the economy, not one single company._

 
I don't think its rage, that's a bit strong, isn't it? People do have the right to voice their opinions and I think a lot of people are exercising their right with their wallets. MAC is perfectly within in its right to raise prices, but I also think that part of the charm of MAC was that its a mid-end priced cosmetics company. It was a not so guilty pleasure, money-wise.

For the me the issue with MAC is when it raises its product prices in more subtle ways, such as introducing a new product that has substantially less product than similar products. I guess they are hoping that their customer base can't do simple math and figure out how they've more than doubled the price on a product via quantity reduction and that we won't notice, because of new packaging, new product etc. Dazzleglass is a great example. Is it a great product? Sure, but look at the following price breakdown:

Mac lipglass - $2.92 per gram
Chanel glossimer - $4.64 per gram
Dazzleglass - $8.59 per gram

So to get the same amount of Dazzleglass product as in one Chanel glossimer, you'd be paying $46.29 for it, which is a bit absurd to me, at least.

That's what fries my britches. I have a Chanel glossimer in Sideral, which the same type of product as dazzleglass, ultra-sparkly and shiny, but at a much better price point than the MAC dazzleglass. And to be honest, I like it much better than the dazzleglasses, as its not as sticky and doesn't have any noticeable chemical odor to it, like dazzleglass. So guess which product I'm going to buy? 

Part of being a makeup fan is being able to pick and choose where you get your makeup fix from, not just marching lockstep with any one company. There are some things MAC makes that I love and would pay a bit more for, because they're worth it to me. Other things not so much.
Being a MAC fan doesn't mean you have to love everything they make or all of their practices. That and my mother raised me to be a smart consumer.


----------



## Lapis (Nov 24, 2008)

Did anyone see the wall street journal story that Chanel, Versace, Christian Louboutin and Chloé are lowering prices 7-10%
I wonder if the Can dollar sucking right now is the reason MAC is raising theirs, as all those brands are tied to the euro


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 24, 2008)

this is just greatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... deeper holes for my pockets


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Did anyone see the wall street journal story that Chanel, Versace, Christian Louboutin and Chloé are lowering prices 7-10%
I wonder if the Can dollar sucking right now is the reason MAC is raising theirs, as all those brands are tied to the euro_

 

I kinda doubt it. The way the Canadian dollar is right now is the way its been for decades, it just happened to spike for period of time and it was as valuable as the USD. Nothings really changed.


----------



## macmakeupaddict (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww man! This is crazy!!! I just started getting to the point where I can afford this stuff but def not now w/ increases. CCO's items will be marked up as well. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 1, 2008)

Can someone please put up a list of the products that will have the price increase? (Sorry, I didn't find this anywhere..)


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 1, 2008)

N/A


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 1, 2008)

i already find it hard to purchase MAC at the moment so imagine if prices do go higher!!!!


----------



## lapeno (Dec 2, 2008)

Arrrrgh


----------



## MUnovice-08 (Dec 2, 2008)

guess this shop-a-ton really fell good.  So gonna stock up!! 

Ugghh


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 2, 2008)

Well that's quite a bummer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang economy.


----------



## Clevingly (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been at MAC for many, many years. Prices have gone up (on alternating items) twice a year since at least 1999, possibly before then. Always.


----------



## Naschrei (Dec 3, 2008)

Twice a year? What crap.


----------



## goofy0922 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Time to start hauling in the sales threads here!

I can just imagine what the Canadian prices will be like!_

 
I didn't realize they're raising prices AGAIN!!!  they just had a price increase right after they had their first friends and family sale (the calm before the storm)  

Lipstick prices went up in the summer along with everything except lipglosses, paintpots, paints, and shadesticks (which are rumoured to be discontinued..again!!!)  Lipsticks are not $17 in Canada, eyeshadows...same, pigments are almost $25 it's crazy up here!!!  and worst of all we don't even have a CCO up here in Canada.


----------



## goofy0922 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I kinda doubt it. The way the Canadian dollar is right now is the way its been for decades, it just happened to spike for period of time and it was as valuable as the USD. Nothings really changed._

 

nope, even when the Canadian Dollar was doing far better than the US (as it did very briefly) prices were still high and increasing (even in Canada)!!!


----------



## cetati (Dec 3, 2008)

I have to echo someone else's sentiment here.. guys, it's not so bad. Everything else has had steady price increases over the last two years... so this is just another blow in a long stream of blows.

If you're buying MAC, you're probably doing decently well anyway compared to the rest of the world. Guys, there are starving people out there who can't afford to even eat, and ya'll are complaining about like a dollar increase? 

Come now, if we can afford MAC period we can afford the price increase. Suck it. In this time and especially in the United States, life is tough right now economically. We ALL have to do our part to stay afloat and be smart managers of our money.


----------



## Kella (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not going to bother re-writing what a few of you have said, but... I find it frustrating, too. What really pisses me off is the fact that MAC is a Canadian brand, and we pay more for it here. I just want to get my products at a DECENT price, that's all I'm asking.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 7, 2008)

This really pisses me off. I already can't afford it. And I can't find a job to support the urge to buy MAC. I have gone about 5 months with no MAC becuase of the price. And now the stuff that wasn't incresed that I was going to buy is going up. And it was already to much for me. 

This sucks. So BAD!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 7, 2008)

Im trying to find replacements for various mac items.  Like before i would have 5 different paintpots to help make my blues, pinks, greys, etc pop out.  But now i just have bare canvas paint and i use NYX jumbo pencil which is only $2 to help make my colors more vibrant.

I've also replaced my mac lipsticks with rimmel lip products which are like $1 per lipstick and works just as well and i <3their color selection.  And for the lip glosses im into lipfusion now days.  

But nothing can replace my love for their eyeshadow and brushes!  I now find myself buying eyeshadows from the clearance bin at around $7 a pop so that saves a lot of money in the long run.  But atleast im not spending $xxx on every single mac item out there anymore.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 8, 2008)

I have more than enough MAC that I've barely touched so this will force me to use items I already own, instead of wasting more money on MU just for the sake of having it cos it "looks pretty"!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 8, 2008)

^ ^ I feel you sister.

I bought fix + and a MES yesterday and it was 46 dollars with tax or something for two items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ahh.
I remember when I first started buying mac, prices were a ton less.
Im using the makeup I have much more and put a hold on buying for the past few months until I get to dame edna and chill, but even then ill only probably drop 70 dollars.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 8, 2008)

Man, MAC better smarten up...this is ridiculous! Do they want us to buy or what??? This has got to stop..I'm gonna be waaaayy more selective as to what I buy cuz I feel its getting outta hand! MAC I LOVE YOU BUT UR TICKING ME OFF!!!


----------



## cetati (Dec 8, 2008)

Ladies, please let's just let us all remember that in these times of economic difficulty, we need to ALL be a little more careful with our money, live within our means, and help out those in need. Make up should NOT be a priority of where our money is going. Maintaining what little balance we have in the economy is more important. :X


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 9, 2008)

Darn it!!!!!!!


----------



## Jinni (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Ladies, please let's just let us all remember that in these times of economic difficulty, we need to ALL be a little more careful with our money, live within our means, and help out those in need. Make up should NOT be a priority of where our money is going. Maintaining what little balance we have in the economy is more important. :X_

 
That is true, but part of the reason the economic crisis is spinning out of control is that everyone stops buying and then companies don't make money, they start cutting costs and people lose jobs. If people can afford it, there is no reason to stop buying.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 10, 2008)

^ true that.


----------



## cetati (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_That is true, but part of the reason the economic crisis is spinning out of control is that everyone stops buying and then companies don't make money, they start cutting costs and people lose jobs. If people can afford it, there is no reason to stop buying._

 
This is true, too, but another big part of the current crisis is because people live outside of their means and abuse credit and loans. Which is to say... ladies, if you can afford it, go crazy and buy a lot! Stimulate the economy! If you can't afford it, PLEASE don't screw your credit over by buying it anyway. Live within your means!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 16, 2008)

oh man..I want the knew faces brushes thats coming out in Jan :/


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not really bothered by the price increase.  When you're a bit  of a shopaholic AND a makeup addict, price increases are a fact of life.  Better to take it in stride and plan accordingly than get all bent of shape about it.


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_That is true, but part of the reason the economic crisis is spinning out of control is that everyone stops buying and then companies don't make money, they start cutting costs and people lose jobs. If people can afford it, there is no reason to stop buying._


----------



## Nikki1485 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_If it keeps going up I won't feel as bad buying MUFE stuff. It already went up a lot last year._

 
What does MUFE mean? Ugh is this a stupid question? =)


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 19, 2008)

Make Up Forever


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 19, 2008)

I blame the bank loaners and credit companies.  They were giving out loans to almost everyone and anyone even if they were underqualified and had bad credit.   Whether it was for homeowners or business owners.. There was zero governmental regulation.  But if you know that you will be struggling to pay a 2,500 dollar mortage and car payments... i guess its a shame on both parties..  And when the back bone of our nation goes bankrupt [our banks] we are bascially screwed over...

So now the sub prime mortgage crisis... and the cost of the war.. and our national debt.. Short term surplus and then a price deflation.. caused millions to foreclose, lose their jobs, and not spend monies.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I'm not really bothered by the price increase.  When you're a bit  of a shopaholic AND a makeup addict, price increases are a fact of life.  Better to take it in stride and plan accordingly than get all bent of shape about it._

 





Every body is playing the blame game with this economy fiasco.People with $$$ are feeling the crunch too.They spending most of the taxpayer $$$ for their personal expenses and who pays for majority of the tax???If you want quality products, you are going to pay $$$ for it or we won't be in here expressing our love for MAC and other makeup brands because if MAC was half-assed we would be complaining!Make-up has always been expensive though, and I'm not really worried about the increase because I always been wise with my $$$, and if I don't need it I won't buy it.If it was a $10 increase maybe I would raise my eyebrow.But it's just .50 to 1.50, no biggie.


----------



## radarlove (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Ladies, please let's just let us all remember that in these times of economic difficulty, we need to ALL be a little more careful with our money, live within our means, and help out those in need. Make up should NOT be a priority of where our money is going. Maintaining what little balance we have in the economy is more important. :X_

 
But also remember, in the grand scheme of things, makeup is a pretty reasonable thing to indulge in, especially during hard times. Buying an entire collection? Sure, maybe not such a great idea. But a MAC eyeshadow or lipstick costs ~$14-17, and is also fun, lasts for a while, makes you feel a bit better, and is something to enjoy. Its a nice way to treat yourself that isn't terribly expensive. Better than going out and blowing cash on a $500 purse, or a pair of shoes, or a new car, etc.

That's the way I see it anyway. And I'm pretty sure others do too - see the Lipstick index (Lipstick index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Jayded_Dreams (Dec 26, 2008)

There are lots of ways to cut corners and save a little bit here & there for the upcoming MAC collections. One thing that I do is I bring my lunch to work everyday instead of eating out. I end up saving an extra 20 dollars a week by doing this.


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 26, 2008)

This is not good, but I'm not surprised. I think I'm done after the Hello Kitty Collection and after that I'll just buy what I need (powder, foundation, etc).


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if the price increase is happening in England too?
Because our prices have just gone down because of the VAT reduction (woo, go gordon!)... it'd suck if they went up.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_
*For the me the issue with MAC is when it raises its product prices in more subtle ways, such as introducing a new product that has substantially less product than similar products.* *I guess they are hoping that their customer base can't do simple math and figure out how they've more than doubled the price on a product via quantity reduction and that we won't notice, because of new packaging, new product etc. *Dazzleglass is a great example. Is it a great product? Sure, but look at the following price breakdown:

Mac lipglass - $2.92 per gram
Chanel glossimer - $4.64 per gram
Dazzleglass - $8.59 per gram

So to get the same amount of Dazzleglass product as in one Chanel glossimer, you'd be paying $46.29 for it, which is a bit absurd to me, at least.

That's what fries my britches. I have a Chanel glossimer in Sideral, which the same type of product as dazzleglass, ultra-sparkly and shiny, but at a much better price point than the MAC dazzleglass. And to be honest, I like it much better than the dazzleglasses, as its not as sticky and doesn't have any noticeable chemical odor to it, like dazzleglass. So guess which product I'm going to buy? 
_

 
This is a sneaky trick companies do that I hate!  I just bought Fix+ from a CCO and got the old packaging which was a 150ml bottle (and for $12-yay!).  I went on the website to compare and realized that the new bottles are only 100ml.  I'm pretty sure that when the bottle changed the price didn't drop.  There is 50% less product!  A .50-1.50 increase doesn't bother me AS MUCH, but the SNEAKY PRICE INCREASES are what we should get angry over.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

I better get my ass to the PRO store before Thursday!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

I just called my local store. They don't know how much yet but.. they will increase the prices here too.


----------



## shelavou (Dec 29, 2008)

That REALLLY sucks.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what the new prices will be?


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Dec 29, 2008)

this sucks. .50 wont bother me too much but 1.50 really will!


----------



## Nadeshda (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I just called my local store. They don't know how much yet but.. they will increase the prices here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no!!! I hope that's not true for all Europe! Prices here in Portugal are ridiculously high when compared to the average standard of living. It's true that makeup is not a necessity, but it's pretty messed up that our prices are so jacked up and they keep increasing them... oh well, time to hit the Clearance bin!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 29, 2008)

*sigh* Not like it wasn't expected, and at least it will force me to be more particular, but still.... rats.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 30, 2008)

I asked a MA at my counter and she wasn't aware of any increase.... does that mean the increase will hit freestanding stores first and then counters?


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 30, 2008)

^^I doubt it, she's probably just an uninformed MA.  Definitely plenty of them!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 30, 2008)

0.50-1.50 increase in US$ will mean a much greater increase in the prices for my home currency. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This really sucks because I only started collecting MAC not too long ago. I guess I'll just have to limit my spending and think twice before making a purchase. Takes the fun out of makeup shopping, if you ask me.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 30, 2008)

I just called my local store (Harlem) and was told that they're not sure if the prices are definately going up on Jan 1st but they will be going up.

ETA: Just called the Pro Store and was told they're def going up on Jan 1st - about 60% of the products will go up between $1-$2 and there'll be another increase on July 1st too.

I need to go to the Pro Store *tomorrow* - the exchange rate to the pound is shit enough as it is without another $2 being added per item!


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh snap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *resists urge to go into NYC to the pro store to go crazy before the increase tomorrow*


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 3, 2009)

I don;t think prices have gone up yet. My friend did a MAC Pro order for me yesterday and the prices were the same.


----------



## candicenoelle (Jan 4, 2009)

Went in on the 1st at my local MAC and the prices where still the same! =) YAY!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Yesterday I got two palettes, and the prices on those were the same, yay!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess I was the only unlucky one. I bought an e/s from MAC on Saturday and the price had gone up already; I paid $19.5CAD for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How is it that the price has gone up in some places only???


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG 19.50... oh my god.
Im in canada too, in BC, and we pay 13 percent tax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no more eyeshadows for Lex.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I guess I was the only unlucky one. I bought an e/s from MAC on Saturday and the price had gone up already; I paid $19.5CAD for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is it that the price has gone up in some places only???_

 
That's confusing. They're still $17 on the site. And a $2.50 jump!? Uh, if that's true, I'm officially completely converting to MUFE shadows as that would make MUFE CHEAPER for way bigger shadows.

EDIT: I asked Live Chat and was told that to her knowledge, shadow prices are not currently going up. There must have been some sort of fluke. Sandwich, you should go back with your receipt and ask about it.


----------



## peacelover18 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_Wasn't this expected? Didn't Erine or Bunny inform us in July that there would be another increase later on products that didn't get increased the first time? Cause that's what I remember and I've been stocking up from the perm line because of it.


Hey, maybe they'll have another Friends and Family sale before the increase like they did over the summer? You never know. 





_

 
*AHEM.*

Did I call it, or did I call it? 


Damn, I'm good.


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 8, 2009)

My MA at the Macys counter told me that the website prices will be going up before Dept. store prices and that Macys doesn't raise them until February.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it's already happened on the MAC UK website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pigments are now just over £14 a pot - it's gone up by just over £2! Whaaaaaaaaaat?! They're great but £14 for some powder. Yeah, I don't think that's right somehow.

If they keep this up, they'll alienate everyone who wants to remain loyal but can't possibly afford to!

Not good... x


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 9, 2009)

What were pans last year?  Because I paid $11 for one yesterday, I could've swore they were $10.50 in 2008... but I could be wrong (might be getting pans and CCO prices confused)


----------



## Laurie (Jan 11, 2009)

Grrr...

I pay 120 for lippies
150 for paintpots
225 for MSFs
140 for eyeliners
100 for masacara
420 for the brush sets

And the exchange rate to the US is 6$ my currency is 1$.. Which is already overpriced as is.. I'll DIE if the prices increase!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Grrr...

I pay 120 for lippies
150 for paintpots
225 for MSFs
140 for eyeliners
100 for masacara
420 for the brush sets

And the exchange rate to the US is 6$ my currency is 1$.. Which is already overpriced as is.. I'll DIE if the prices increase!!_

 

YOU PAY 225 DOLLARS FOR AN MSF!?
please tell me you mistyped this post lol.
Where do you live?
If this is true, Im CRYING for you!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_YOU PAY 225 DOLLARS FOR AN MSF!?
please tell me you mistyped this post lol.
Where do you live?
If this is true, Im CRYING for you!_

 

Hehehee... Yes please cryy for mee!! I cry on the inside everytime too!!.. I jus rechecked my bill.. It's really $220 that I pay!!.. Does that make you cry any less?.. Hehehe

While I have my bills in front of me.. I can just add my other prices to the list..

Brow shader - 140
Beauty powder - 160 [imagine how much that secret BP thing from HK would cost!!!!!!!!]
217 brush - 185
Fluidline -130
MES - 150
Dazzleglass - 155
Small MAC Classic bag - 210
Lashes - 90


----------



## jdechant (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Hehehee... Yes please cryy for mee!! I cry on the inside everytime too!!.. I jus rechecked my bill.. It's really $220 that I pay!!.. Does that make you cry any less?.. Hehehe

While I have my bills in front of me.. I can just add my other prices to the list..

Brow shader - 140
Beauty powder - 160 [imagine how much that secret BP thing from HK would cost!!!!!!!!]
217 brush - 185
Fluidline -130
MES - 150
Dazzleglass - 155
Small MAC Classic bag - 210
Lashes - 90_

 

WOW!! I don't know where your shopping at but If I had to pay those prices....Well I just wouldn't!! Thats insane!!!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 12, 2009)

lol.. Well.. it's not REALLY that bad.. Remember I said my exchange rate to US is 6 to 1. So just divide those prices by 6 and add about 10 dollars [give or take] and you get the price of my stuff.

I'm used to the prices though.. So I just have savings for specifically MAC stuff.. Then get excited when I check my bank balance and it's more than I expected.. So I can spend a little extra!!.. LOL


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_I think it's already happened on the MAC UK website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pigments are now just over £14 a pot - it's gone up by just over £2! Whaaaaaaaaaat?! They're great but £14 for some powder. Yeah, I don't think that's right somehow._

 
they've actually gone down in price! they used to be £15 for pigments but due to the vat reduction they are just under £15 now. so nothing has been raised in the uk!


----------



## Divinity (Jan 13, 2009)

Aw crap...so Hello Kitty is really going to break me...


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jan 13, 2009)

if they are gonna keep hiking up the price each year, they may as well start promoting themselves as being high-end.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so glad I went crazy last year and during the sale! Definitely will be thinking about every single purchase, no extras!

JF


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_That's confusing. They're still $17 on the site. And a $2.50 jump!? Uh, if that's true, I'm officially completely converting to MUFE shadows as that would make MUFE CHEAPER for way bigger shadows.

EDIT: I asked Live Chat and was told that to her knowledge, shadow prices are not currently going up. There must have been some sort of fluke. Sandwich, you should go back with your receipt and ask about it._

 
So I saw this kinda late and I don't know where I put my receipt!!! I really need to hold on to these things. I haven't bought any e/s since (only B2M's) but I did get 4 lip products from BBR and my total was 74.58....I'm thinking it should have been 72.32 with 13%!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have my receipt this time so I will call the store and ask


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh no. The eyeshadows are now 16,50 EUR here instead of 15,50 EUR on the german mac website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just called the Pro Store and the refills are then 12 EUR instead of 11,50 EUR. The increase will start in February. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:

Lipglasses 16,00 instead of 15,50


----------



## fintia (Jan 26, 2009)

hmm... not good


----------



## Jealous.Divine (Jan 27, 2009)

The attack of prices is already coming, isn't it? 

We're all due for a long and painful ride...

Any other alternate brands that I can use (stilll a student, every penny COUNTS)? I mean, it'll be pretty hard to come up with something as good as MAC for the similar amount of price. And I personally am no huge fan of drugstore brands either...*sighs*

Other solutions that you guys have come up with? Or is anyone still rich enough to keep paying the new prices?

I STILL HEART MAC THOUGH!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 27, 2009)

Im glad they havent gone up yet!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2009)

prolongwear's going to $21.  

we got our order forms for EMS and it had MES listed as $19!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i don't know if this is what they're really gonna be, but just heads up ya'll.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

$19 for a MES? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow that would be $1,50 more, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are 19 EUR here and perhaps they will stay 19 EUR because the prices are already increased on the german website.


----------

